# Fiance Visa



## pabzta (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi

I have been to Philippines 3 times now to visit my fiance,I met all her family and we all get along fine...

Question is I want to bring her to UK on a Fiance visa and I really don't know where to start?

Do I have to apply for her to come on a Fiance visa from UK or does my fiance in Philippines do this?

Or will getting married in Philippines be an easier alternative?

I tried google search and all I get is scam sites and that UK Border website don't make sense to me.

Any help and info will be very much appreciated..

Thanks..


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

The tourist visa paperwork is very simple..The Australian tourist visa is based on similar lines to the English, Canadian and USA system.

The problem for your girl will be trying to prove that she will return to the Philippines at the end of her Vacation.

She will need to show that she has children, a job, business or something that she needs to return to the philippines for.

Convinciing the Embassy she will return home out weighs any part of the tourist visa application.

In my case my girl was 26 with no children, no job and no business.

So how did I do it....

I enrolled my girl in a nursing course which was to start at the end of her Vacation. The down payment was 5,000peso.. We had a document from the college to show she was enrolled to start this course..

At that time she rented an apartment so we paid 3 months in advance on the rent. We had the landlady give a letter stating that my girl had paid 3 months in advance on her rent and her room was waiting for her on her return.

We had a letter from an attorney stating that my girl owned land in Zamboanga City.

This is all we had........We avoided saying she had sick family to return to or anything that may give them reason to think she might attempt to work in Australia.

Your letter of invitation is so important. DO NOT say you wish to take your girl to your country to see if she will like it prior to you getting married or applying for a fiance visa. A holiday is not about your relationship. A vacation is about sight seeing..REMEMBER THIS..

Your letter of invite will state the places you will visit and see. 

In my invite I started it by saying I wished to reciprocate the hospitality that my girls family gave me when I visited her. I would take her to the Barrier Reef and Opera House etc etc.. Strictly sight seeing..

Money was not a factor in granting of the visa, as I only had 1,200 dollars in my bank account at the time. I gave them my address and that of my family members she would visit. My God Daughter gave a letter to say she was looking forward to my girl arriving so they could take her shopping and to the Zoo etc. 

Finaly...The visa is very simple so dont complicate it. Just convince them she will return back to the Phils....My girls visa was granted after 9 days...cheers


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Apology....The first reply is meant for a private message. Too many beers here so maybe you can delete that one for me Gene...Cheers

There are a few agents you can use like John Power or Don Watson out of Angeles. They have web sites.

The swagman Hotel in Manila or Angeles is very good also, but they all charge around the 95,000peso excluding the visa application.

Dont rush into getting married before you apply for a visa. It will not help you. It may even prolong the approval. Marriage is not a right for a Visa. You just need to prove that you have a genuine relationship over a period of time.

Your Government website should have details of the the visa process.

Keep googling and sift through the bulldust scam sites... 

If you have been in a long term relationship I suggest you get the visa applications by down loading them online and tick off what you have and have not..Then start work on filling in the holes... good luck..cheers

UK Border Agency | Home Page

Yahoo! Answers - What type of UK Visa in the Philippines do I need to marry my fiancee here in the United Kingdom?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I do agree, my observation is a tourist visa to the U.S.A. is much harder to get than a fiancé visa. A friend of mine that is married to a pinay, have a child, jointly own a home and car was refused a tourist visa. friends with small income was granted a fiancé’ visa.


----------



## MrSnatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

*Somebody help me please*



pabzta said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been to Philippines 3 times now to visit my fiance,I met all her family and we all get along fine...
> 
> ...



Well first of all can i say hi to all!
This task of getting to the philippines seems so daunting and im struggling to find the information i need so anything that anybody can help me with would be greatly appreciated i am due to go out in october for the first time,to meet my girlfriend who i must say is a very genuine person and who i have been communicating with since march 2nd thanks very much


----------



## MrSnatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

well thanks for the reply and your p . ..ing on my parade as such!i can only be as sure as my gut instinct tells me,its so incredibly hard to find information on the internet about this subject.i spose im just looking to see what other people have come up against while trying.im under no illusion that this could all go wrong but i dont support this girl finacially she has her own house she has 3 kids blah blah,i was just curiopus to see if anyone could give me any advise.cheers


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Spot On Devo....

I like the way you told it the way it appears.

My past experience tell me they are all genuine and it is impossible to know that in 3 months..

Your advice on the anulment is correct. 

cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Spot On*



MrSnatcher said:


> well thanks for the reply and your p . ..ing on my parade as such!i can only be as sure as my gut instinct tells me,its so incredibly hard to find information on the internet about this subject.i spose im just looking to see what other people have come up against while trying.im under no illusion that this could all go wrong but i dont support this girl finacially she has her own house she has 3 kids blah blah,i was just curiopus to see if anyone could give me any advise.cheers


Mr. Snatcher, 

Good to have you with us here in the forum. I'm married and have been living here in the Philippines for a bit over nine years. I can tell you that these guys that have replied to your questions are 100% spot on and they still have not even begun to give you the run-down on being, visiting, and getting involved with a woman here by internet or snail mail. It can work and it can end up being exactly what you are looking for. But you need to take a hard second look at who this person might really be and in what part of the Philippines you will be spending time. Everything you think you know about people and decent human behavior you can throw out and start the learning process over again. The Philippines is truly a different and extremely poor 3rd world country where many will do whatever they must to survive.
I myself did a lot of the same thing (looking) years ago until I found the wonderful wife here that I have.
There are many posts in this forum and other forums as well. Take the time to read as much as you can for they are true and may save you money, time, and even your life. This is a *dangerous country* for someone to come to trusting anyone--even a seemingly honest and genuine woman.
Use extreme caution but have fun at the same time.


And the best of luck,

Gene

PS.

In another forum, someone was asking me about the dangers of and in Angeles City close to where we live. I will include my reply to their question here below. (Take note: these things happen nationwide and many foreigners go missing and are never found.)

The Post:

*Well, basically, many of the cops in Angeles as well as other places - but mostly here are on the take in any way possible. Current example: A pick pocket working in reverse. While you are walking on the sidewalk, the guy puts something in your bag or pocket etc. You know nothing about it till a cop stops you and informs you that you are under arrest on suspicion of having illegal drugs. At police station #4 they do in fact find the drugs the pick pocket placed there. You can not beat the charge in court as the judges are in on the set up most of the time. So, to avoid many years in prison, you must pay upwards of $1,500 US dollars to make the problem go away. There are set ups involving underage girls as well and the list goes on. It can be a very dangerous place to put it nicely. Here are some links that have more on the crime and corruption in this area. A lot of it sounds impossible but most all stories are fact or based on fact.

Here's the sites:

Harry the Horse: Harry 

Angeles City Corruption: Angeles 

Sex Workers: Philippine Daily Inquirer 

These are just a few of the stories and happenings. My wife and I both serve on PDEA (Drug Enforcement Agency) with the federal police in our area and have for about 7 years. So I know these things to be true.
Where we live we are lucky and these things do not happen and the federal agents we work with have all been good people.

*


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

shiredevon said:


> The only way to really safeguard yourself is to follow these rules,
> Don't get married, especially not to get a 13a, if you can afford it an SRRV, or you can buy a 13 quota(180k ish), don,t think you can put your name down for one as they are all sold and you will die of old age before you get one,
> 
> If you can afford rent first to see if you like an area, there are ways of buying but do not buy anything in your wife or girlfriends name, it may come back to haunt you big time, if your circumstances change your loving partner may change dramatically,
> ...


You are spot on! 

No commitment until you have been thru lots of tests and trials. You will be amazed how many will say anything to win you over and then empty out your cash box (just that if you are lucky). Lots of Jeckyls and Hydes here.

A rental will definitely keep them at bay as it's in your name. And there is no commitment to a specific area/island. Many find out that their initial dream spot has a lot of pitfalls that they didn't think of/nor are comfortable with (lack of decent medical care nearby, unstable power, etc. etc.). You have to figure out what you are willing to live without (western standards) and roll with it.

You can even look at long term leases (50+ years) once you do find your dream retirement place. Just look at it as a purchase and that it will be cheaper per year rental-wise than if you went year by year. You could always sub-let the property if you have to move on....


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

shiredevon said:


> The only way to really safeguard yourself is to follow these rules,
> Don't get married, especially not to get a 13a, if you can afford it an SRRV, or you can buy a 13 quota(180k ish), don,t think you can put your name down for one as they are all sold and you will die of old age before you get one,
> 
> If you can afford rent first to see if you like an area, there are ways of buying but do not buy anything in your wife or girlfriends name, it may come back to haunt you big time, if your circumstances change your loving partner may change dramatically,
> ...


I do agree about knowing the woman before getting married. This really takes years and even then you might not know her. A wise man told me you never know a woman till the breakup. Unless for a good reason better to live together. If one does get married I do not understand why you said do not get a 13a? What is a 13 quota? 
Renting is the best. One is mobile and can leave an undesirable location quickly. I have a friend married three times in the Philippines built a home each time and lost those homes three times!
Are you saying that women are not honest when saying “I love you”? I have been told that at least a dozen times! Are they all lying? I was sure it was my great looks and personality!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Marriage*



shiredevon said:


> For sure if your already married get a 13 A, i think if you can stay with your wife for 5 years your safe,
> 
> Flips are very vindictive so even if you catch your wife screwing around behind your back once the dust settles they'll try and get you deported,
> 
> ...


Under the right conditions most anyone can be or become vindictive. I would be too maybe if someone messed with me in the wrong way. If people want to play these girls for suckers and try to take advantage of them, then I say the guys usually get exactly what they deserve.
What's wrong with doing things the right way and spend the needed time to find the "right one" and not only have a good wife, but at the same time trying to be a good husband? Sure there are lots of bad girls. The world is full of them. On the other side of the coin there are some men, who in a spirit of arrogance, think they are better than women and try their best to BS and use the girls here. And unfortunatly those few seem to give all of us foreigners a bad name. To those types I would say - there are many airlines and flights leaving here every day. Get on one and don't come back 














!!!


Gene


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Under the right conditions most anyone can be or become vindictive. I would be too maybe if someone messed with me in the wrong way. If people want to play these girls for suckers and try to take advantage of them, then I say the guys usually get exactly what they deserve.
> What's wrong with doing things the right way and spend the needed time to find the "right one" and not only have a good wife, but at the same time trying to be a good husband? Sure there are lots of bad girls. The world is full of them. On the other side of the coin there are some men, who in a spirit of arrogance, think they are better than women and try their best to BS and use the girls here. And unfortunatly those few seem to give all of us foreigners a bad name. To those types I would say - there are many airlines and flights leaving here every day. Get on one and don't come back
> 
> 
> ...


Gene thanks for posting this viewpoint. Many, included me, always talk about the games the girls play and not mention games men from other countries play. The one thing that really bugs me is all the female friends (not lovers) I met when I came here have had a baby and in 90% of the case the man leaves her. Many do things they would never do back home or is it the worst come here. I have only met a very few nice guys here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*A Two Way Street*



Phil_expat said:


> Gene thanks for posting this viewpoint. Many, included me, always talk about the games the girls play and not mention games men from other countries play. The one thing that really bugs me is all the female friends (not lovers) I met when I came here have had a baby and in 90% of the case the man leaves her. Many do things they would never do back home or is it the worst come here. I have only met a very few nice guys here.


I guess it 's a two way street in some cases. A learned behavior in others. People do what they do here because the laws are not enforced as they should be. If they were, other countries would be chosen for sex vacations and the like. Luckily we know many couples that are happily married here and simply enjoy life as we would at home in the states.
Yea, it's amazing the number of kids here with foreign fathers that are denied having that father. Many even in our little town. Seems it's always the children that are caught in the middle and suffer.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Babies*



Devo1982 said:


> Also i might add that it seems that it's a passage of rights for filipino guys to make a girl pregnant coz there's no come back but then marry someone else,
> 
> I know a couple in my town that have fathered 4 or 5 to different girls, whatever happened to shotgun weddings eh, hehe.


That's very true indeed. comes back to lack of parenting of both the boys and girls. Sure makes it bad and a cycle that just keeps repeating itself. It's great to have kids but only when married and able to support them...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*To Marry Or Not To Marry*



Gene and Viol said:


> I guess it 's a two way street in some cases. A learned behavior in others. People do what they do here because the laws are not enforced as they should be. If they were, other countries would be chosen for sex vacations and the like. Luckily we know many couples that are happily married here and simply enjoy life as we would at home in the states.
> Yea, it's amazing the number of kids here with foreign fathers that are denied having that father. Many even in our little town. Seems it's always the children that are caught in the middle and suffer.


Here's a great story/post about marriage and the inherent risks that go along with it. Now I must state here that I am in fact 100% if favor of marriage and in no way ever be interested in living with someone outside of marriage. I value marriage and my wife more than life. But if single, would I marry someone from the US or other western country? Certainly not. I have no interest in playing Russian roulette in any way, shape, or form and in the end that would be a loosing game.
But here is a good article/post on reasons to marry and reasons not to. Interesting reading to say the least.

*SHOULD MEN MARRY?

*If PJM’s advice columnist Dr. Helen Smith ever doubted that the institution of marriage was getting to be an increasingly risky and expensive proposition for men - her readers have certainly educated her, forcing her to think carefully about whether or not to advise them to head to the altar.


By Helen Smith

“It has become a kind of religion that you can’t criticise because then you become a traitor to the great cause, which I am not.

“It is time we began to ask who are these women who continually rubbish men. The most stupid, ill-educated and nasty woman can rubbish the nicest, kindest and most intelligent man and no one protests. “Men seem to be so cowed that they can’t fight back, and it is time they
did.”

—Guardian “Nobel Prize Winning Novelist Doris Lessing

A reader writes in:

Dear Dr. Helen:

After reading your last column on men’s rights, I have to ask, what are your thoughts on whether or not men should get married?

Dear Reader:

Wow, that is a tough question. Let me start by saying that many of you emailed me about my last column on men’s rights to say that I was wrong to blame men for “not showing up” to fight against the courts and laws that treat them worse than common criminals—without due process, constitutional rights or any say in government intervention into their private lives. But it seems that women are getting ahead in the workplace (in NYC and other large cities, they earn more than men) but men are falling behind in the domestic realm which includes marriage. I understand that many of you feel that I am “blaming the victim”—in this case men—but I will use in my defense the refrain preached by Martin Luther King: “Freedom is never voluntarily given by the oppressor, it must be demanded by the oppressed.”

This quote was one that I found in a new book by professor Stephen Baskerville entitled Taken into Custody: The War Against Fatherhood, Marriage, and the Family.

In this book, Baskerville describes some horrific situations where men are called deadbeat dads and jailed (pdf file), fathers have their children taken away, false abuse charges ruin reputations and men lose their very lives by committing suicide after divorce decisions that leave them feeling impotent, destitute or without the people they love the most: their children. On the topic of marriage, Baskerville says:

There is mounting evidence that as men discover the terms of marriage and divorce today, they are engaging in a marriage boycott or marriage “strike”: refusing to marry or start families, knowing they can be criminalized if their wife walks out and how attractive the divorce industry has made it easy for her to do so. ….Sonja Hastings of Fathers-4-Equality says that “no matter how decent, hardworking, and caring you may be as a father, that in the event of separation, you will more than likely not get custody of your child, you will lose up to 80% of all of your assets, you will have to pay up to five times the cost of raising a child, and most importantly you could never see your child again.” In Britain a fathers’ rights group tours university campuses warning young men not to start families. Even one attorney writes a book concluding that the only effective protection for men to avoid losing their children is not to start a family in the first place.

Strong stuff. I used to think that it was bad advice. How could someone tell young men or older men not to have families? A good family is a wonderful thing; however, I admit to having been naive enough to do a post on marriage at my blog thinking that I would hear about the positive things men liked about being married. Boy, was I wrong. Here is what I heard instead:

I’m a single, never married guy. Professional, good job, etc. Have been dating a great lady for almost a year. I thought I was ready to ask her to marry me (she has been hinting for months that she wants to marry). Problem is, at least 7 out of 10 guys I talk to tell me that it is one of the worst mistakes that they every made. Some tell me not to marry American women, that they are all feminist at heart. One married guy told me that I could get the same effect by selling my house, giving all my money away and having someone castrate me. This is really starting to un-nerve me and the more I learn about the legal bias against men, I’m beginning to back off of marriage. I love my girlfriend, but all of these guys say their girlfriends changed once they married and begin to dominant and control. I am starting to think marriage in American can not be saved.

I met a woman that I was sure was my soul mate. I was deeply in love and so, I thought, was she. All this changed when I lost my high paying job through downsizing. To my credit, I went to work immediately and had two jobs, but still only made about 80% of my old income. My wife gave me a year and then began sleeping with a man who hadn’t lost his job in my bed while I was at work. She left with him, taking almost all of my savings and anything else she could carry. Her explanation was that she was “an expensive *****” and she was unhappy because I worked so much. The adultery doesn’t seem to matter to the court and she got essentially everything. Besides the financial losses, I was so devastated by the betrayal that I could barely function for months. She treated me like garbage and I never worked harder at any endeavor in my life.

So back to the question of should men get married? I say, do so with an open mind and realize that the legal system may be stacked against you. Make sure you trust the woman you are going to marry and consider a prenuptial agreement that can serve to protect you should a divorce become a reality. One doesn’t want to become jaded to marriage and relationships but at the same time, a certain degree of reality is warranted because men often do not make out well in divorce proceedings–for example, 84% of all child and spousal support payments come from men. When things become less attractive to people, they are less likely to do it. If society wants men to be involved more in marriage, marriage has to be more attractive to them–it is getting riskier and more expensive for men to be married. It’s not surprising fewer of them are interested.

For readers, what advice, if any, would you give to the young men of today who wonder if they should get married? Or if you are male and not married, do divorce laws and the legal system have anything to do with your decision or not?
*
Source: Gringos.com
*


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

ANY guy who makes a baby and does not "own" it is an A-hole period.


----------



## beki (Feb 27, 2013)

seram said:


> The tourist visa paperwork is very simple..The Australian tourist visa is based on similar lines to the English, Canadian and USA system.
> 
> The problem for your girl will be trying to prove that she will return to the Philippines at the end of her Vacation.
> 
> ...


hi seram.. i have australian partner and we're planning to get tourist visa. the problem is he only have 1500 dollars in his bank and i only have 20000peso in my bank..i dont have child, job and property. he been coming here in phils. for 5 times now.. well anyway..i just want to ask you if you really had only 1200dollars in your bank when you get visa.. im just worried my visa get refused because of our funds. 

please reply


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

beki said:


> hi seram.. i have australian partner and we're planning to get tourist visa. the problem is he only have 1500 dollars in his bank and i only have 20000peso in my bank..i dont have child, job and property. he been coming here in phils. for 5 times now.. well anyway..i just want to ask you if you really had only 1200dollars in your bank when you get visa.. im just worried my visa get refused because of our funds.
> 
> please reply


Hi Beki,

I'm from the states and not Australia but I'll jump in here for fun. Laws are always changing when it comes to immigration.
Your partner is in the best position to find out and get the "legal" details on what exactly is required.
If Australia is anything like America, a fiancee visa would be the best route to take. But again, he needs to contact the proper authorities to get any and all current information. If he is currently here in the Philippines, he should pay a visit in person to his embassy for that info.



Good Luck,

Gene


----------



## beki (Feb 27, 2013)

*hi*

thanks for reply.. 

we get married 7 months ago so we're thinking if i will get spouse visa or tourist visa.. if i will get spouse visa it will take 4- 9 months and will cost lots of money so we decided to get tourist visa. but we're still not sure if we have sufficient funds for this.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

beki said:


> thanks for reply..
> 
> we get married 7 months ago so we're thinking if i will get spouse visa or tourist visa.. if i will get spouse visa it will take 4- 9 months and will cost lots of money so we decided to get tourist visa. but we're still not sure if we have sufficient funds for this.


Okay, Now I understand the situation a bit better. Some countries, and that would include the United States, require one on a tourist visa to return to their own country and go through the process of a married immigrant visa. Australia may very well be the same. In the interest of doing things right and staying within the laws to avoid future problems, I would then council your husband to do what is right. Get the information from his government, including the needed amount so you both know exactly where you stand.
You have waited this long to be together, surly a little longer to do it the right way, even if you both must save the money, will be worth it in the end.


Gene


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Beki..

So sorry I am late to reply. I have been so busy as my girl is now here in Australia on a Fiance Visa.

Yes.. I only had 1200 bucks in the bank. But the over riding factor was that I had a job and a letter from my empoyer staing I was employed with him for more then 7 years and my job was ongoing.

Dollars in the bank was not important. Having the means to support her on vacation was important and that is my job.

As I said earlier. I had to pay 5,000 peso to enrol my girl in a nursing course to give the embassay the proof or illusion she was going to return to the phils. The 5,000peso was a deposit only which gave her a receipt from the college.

She was granted her 3 month tourist visa and returned home last July and we applied for the fiance visa in October and it was granted in Febuary this year. She is here in Australia right now. regards


----------

